# Unofficial Windows 7 Discussion



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread serves as a purpose to talk about all things Windows 7 whether it be new features, news, people that are participating in beta's, etc, etc. 

We can start this off by what you would like to see in Windows 7 that you see in other operating systems such as the various flavors of Linux and Mac OS. 

I personally would like to see them drop one of two (of the same) features. That being either alt+tab or the windows key+tab. Have one or the other not both. If you keep the latter, make that one the new alt+tab. 

I would also love to see native virtual desktops. 

How about you guys? What would you like to see?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to see native Virtual desktops as well.

I would also like a feature like Mac's Exposé.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

I am actually unfamiliar with Exposé. Might have to look that up.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 25, 2008)

i'd like to see a kde/gnome type operating environment.  personally the start menu is fine, but i find that i'm more interested in keeping icons off the desktop and on the quick launch instead.  i'd prefer a more usefull desktop with gadget/widget like menu's that can be placed wherever and locked in.  

i'd also like to see the performance vista lacked for so long.  I want an operating system that can be tweaked by the os itself(control panel) and then used to set windows to work for you while gaming/ photo editing, movie watching??

just an ideo but you know it's microsoft.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

What about a mode that you can preset during install for gamers/enthusiast that cut out crap that we dont need/use?

You would have:

Typical - Normal everyday users

Custom
    Advanced
    Business
    Gamer/Enthusiast

Something along those lines and its preset for just those specific choices.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I am actually unfamiliar with Exposé. Might have to look that up.


Quick example on Youtube. It uses the mouse to either show all windows, show the desktop, turn on or off the screensaver, etc., etc, by flinging it into one of the corners of the screen. You can set what you want each corner to do.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=9p6D0r7r_zo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. Watching that video also makes me want somthign else as an option. I want that Object Dock like feature that Mac has inside the Windows 7 OS as an option instead of using third party apps to do it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if W7 is supposed to have the new file system they dropped for Vista?

Also, do you think its that time for them to ship pure 64-bit OS's and let 32-bit die?


----------



## Silverel (Sep 25, 2008)

Howbout an interactive 3d desktop where your icons are essentially a 100x100x100 pixel object that you can manipulate. On top of that, letting companies design their own icon, and include some very light physics. I want a big blue *e* rolling around, and a fox sitting on top of a globe. Turning your standard 2d icons into 3d avatars would be sweet. THAT would be an excuse to get a decent system imo, not Aero.


----------



## pagalms (Sep 25, 2008)

For look: Black Vista-like theme, but without all that bling bling shiny animated crap, sidebars and any other completely unnecessary stuff.
For functionality: ability to choose what you want to install and what not (all those movie makers, games and all other things that i'm never used).
For performance: 64 bits, less ram usage and DX10.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 25, 2008)

pagalms said:


> For look: Black Vista-like theme, but without all that bling bling shiny animated crap, sidebars and any other completely unnecessary stuff.



Ever heard of 'Windows Classic?" then modify it to be primarily dark/black?


----------



## pagalms (Sep 25, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Ever heard of 'Windows Classic?" then modify it to be primarily dark/black?


Yes i know about Classic theme, but Vista's default theme with all bling bling turned off
 looks better than it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

But isnt the whole point of having more RAM is so that the OS can utilize more of it to do things quicker?

And W7 is going to have DX11.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2008)

I cannot post links or pics of the beta I currently have.  I was disappointed somewhat.  All I know is that you can rest assured know it is better than Vista.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I cannot post links or pics of the beta I currently have.  I was disappointed somewhat.  All I know is that you can rest assured know it is better than Vista.



Which Beta do you have. M1, M2 or M3?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

How can I get ahold of one? When do the RC's come out?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How can I get ahold of one? When do the RC's come out?



I have M1 that I got off of a certain bay.

I'm curious to see what Beta Caboose has.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I have M1 that I got off of a certain bay.
> 
> I'm curious to see what Beta Caboose has.



Booty Bay you mean?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Booty Bay you mean?



If that's what they call it these days then yes.


----------



## flashstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to see:

Minwin- 50mb kernel
Longhorn features- useful sidebar, expanded taskbar, etc.







More advanced version of Windows Media Center with more options
Faster boot speeds
More integration with the internet

Yeah, basically Longhorn.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2008)

flashstar said:


> I want to see:
> 
> Minwin- 50mb kernel
> Longhorn features- useful sidebar, expanded taskbar, etc.
> ...



Wait is that what you are running or what? How do you get updates?


----------



## flashstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah. The alphas of Longhorn were always too unstable to use in a production environment (or any environment). Microsoft never released any updates for them. That picture is just a concept. It's what Microsoft was planning to create with Vista initially before resetting the development of Longhorn and beginning again with Vista. Vista was only in development for a little under two years. Microsoft scrapped the whole Longhorn program in early 2005 after they couldn't fix the infamous memory leak with the sidebar and the failure of the early version of minwin.


----------



## xu^ (Sep 25, 2008)

I did read somewhere that Win 7 is not backwards compatible ? ,if this is true then its really going to hurt sales of the new OS imo ,if not backwards compatible then forget the majority of your games/apps working 
I hope that its completely unfounded but if true i wont be moving to it no matter how good it is.
Would be an incredibly stupid move by MS imho.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 26, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> I did read somewhere that Win 7 is not backwards compatible ? ,if this is true then its really going to hurt sales of the new OS imo ,if not backwards compatible then forget the majority of your games/apps working
> I hope that its completely unfounded but if true i wont be moving to it no matter how good it is.
> Would be an incredibly stupid move by MS imho.



Well then popular games/apps would be forced to update by their publisher. 

I also think it should drop legacy support. (eg IDE, serial, parallel, PS/2, etc)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> I did read somewhere that Win 7 is not backwards compatible ? ,if this is true then its really going to hurt sales of the new OS imo ,if not backwards compatible then forget the majority of your games/apps working
> I hope that its completely unfounded but if true i wont be moving to it no matter how good it is.
> Would be an incredibly stupid move by MS imho.



Just bad rumors, its actually going to be more compatible form what I've read.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 26, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just bad rumors, its actually going to be more compatible form what I've read.



I would really love to see it be pure 64-bit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I would really love to see it be pure 64-bit.



Same here... That way more Games and Programs can be 64 bit as well and all those 32 bit users can upgrade too.


----------



## xu^ (Sep 26, 2008)

+1  ,its about time the PC as a gaming platform set a standard ie: x64 then is no confusion over compatability with various games/apps.

since i installed Vista x64 ive not had a single game fail to run ,maybe ive just been very lucky idk whereas ppl i know that still use XP have had problems with games not working.
I'd love to see Windows 7 as a x64 bit *only* product ,Forget x86 versions ,it's time to move on.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 26, 2008)

flashstar said:


> I want to see:
> 
> Minwin- 50mb kernel
> Longhorn features- useful sidebar, expanded taskbar, etc.
> ...




Looks uglier then Vista, i hope Windows 7 looks different then Vista tho. Just to see what they can come up with.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 26, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Looks uglier then Vista, i hope Windows 7 looks different then Vista tho. Just to see what they can come up with.



If you read another post, the guy said that screenshot was not Windows 7 but Longhorn.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If you read another post, the guy said that screenshot was not Windows 7 but Longhorn.



Ya, he said this was the beta Vista(or whatever,pre alpha or somthing.), i was saying that that screen shot is uglier then the Vista we have now, and that i hope Windows 7 doesnt look like that.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This thread serves as a purpose to talk about all things Windows 7 whether it be new features, news, people that are participating in beta's, etc, etc.
> 
> We can start this off by what you would like to see in Windows 7 that you see in other operating systems such as the various flavors of Linux and Mac OS.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking what i like NOT see in Win7.

Any thing thats not any good for gaming sod it off lol.  I'm sure they will do shi loads of versions of it anyways why not a gaming one.

I'm sure they will stick IE in there.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 26, 2008)

AsRock said:


> I'm thinking what i like NOT see in Win7.
> 
> Any thing thats not any good for gaming sod it off lol.  I'm sure they will do shi loads of versions of it anyways why not a gaming one.
> 
> I'm sure they will stick IE in there.



Why woudlnt they stick IE on there? Cant get on the web to get a better one if they dont at least give us an option to get online. 

Vista isnt that bad of a performance hit compared to that of XP. If you say it is and you still get a great gaming experience, then you are just being to damn spoiled/picky. (not directed towards you but a general statement)


----------



## AsRock (Sep 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why woudlnt they stick IE on there? Cant get on the web to get a better one if they dont at least give us an option to get online.
> 
> Vista isnt that bad of a performance hit compared to that of XP. If you say it is and you still get a great gaming experience, then you are just being to damn spoiled/picky. (not directed towards you but a general statement)



Options when installing all that kind of stuff so in this case IE or \ and Firefox as options.  OR when the OS is installed there's a install icon for either..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2008)

Well here are some screen shots of Windows 7 M3.





























































Source http://www.ghacks.net/2008/09/20/windows-7-m3-screenshots/


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 26, 2008)

Even though it has a Vista look it sorta doesnt ya know? I acutally like that better than Vista's. Kinda skeptial though in that last screenshot as it says Windows 7 Ultimate?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Even though it has a Vista look it sorta doesnt ya know? I acutally like that better than Vista's. Kinda skeptial though in that last screenshot as it says Windows 7 Ultimate?



Yeah I agree with the Look as well, but we have to remember this is only Build 6780.


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 26, 2008)

i have beta 6708 can post screens of it or links but I have it, and those screens are of an earlier beta the only thing that looks the same as mine is the calculator and a few other small things.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 26, 2008)

I wish I could get a build.


----------



## POOLESOFT (Oct 8, 2008)

*Windows 7*

any one know where to get a beta version yet?


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2008)

Please stop using caps lock.  The only place to get Windows 7 is through Microsoft and a public beta isn't released yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2008)

beta 1 is released later this month if everything goes as planned. 

EDIT: sorry... just ask me and i'll give it to you.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 8, 2008)

Another thing that I would like to see is an option in the properties box of a file/folder in the Sharing tab for setting a password. You type out the password and then you have to type it again to confirm it.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol anything that speeds up dx10


----------



## Edito (Oct 8, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> +1  ,its about time the PC as a gaming platform set a standard ie: x64 then is no confusion over compatability with various games/apps.
> 
> since i installed Vista x64 ive not had a single game fail to run ,maybe ive just been very lucky idk whereas ppl i know that still use XP have had problems with games not working.
> I'd love to see Windows 7 as a x64 bit *only* product ,Forget x86 versions ,it's time to move on.



Agree its time to move on its time to make a full use of the today's hardware and softwares, i think vista its nice and hope this new OS delivery a way better performance and features and pull out unnecessary stuff or let us customize in a very little detail...


----------



## POOLESOFT (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks fitseries3 will give it a try soon


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2008)

Better be 64bit ONLY


----------



## MadClown (Oct 8, 2008)

its not, its both 32 and 64 bit


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 9, 2008)

MadClown said:


> its not, its both 32 and 64 bit



thats ridiculous, are there any currently selling processors that dont support 64-bit processing? (im not talking about newegg selling pentium D still, im talking about intel and amd still selling trays.)


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 9, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> thats ridiculous, are there any currently selling processors that dont support 64-bit processing? (im not talking about newegg selling pentium D still, im talking about intel and amd still selling trays.)



I agree, 64-bit is the future. We can't keep beating around the bush with 32 bit operating systems. Hardware has supported 64 bit architecture for 5+ years. I think its about time everyone starts to take advantage of it.


----------



## kysg (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that every proc has 64 bit processing.

Its the software thats an issue,


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 9, 2008)

I dont have any issue with 64-bit Windows. Software isnt an issue. The only thing that has to be 64 bit compatible, is drivers.

I chucked my old (cant get a 64 bit driver anywhere) scanner in the bin and got a much better Canon all-in-one for £15 AMIR! 

And yeah, I dont know of any piece of hardware currently in manufacture that doesnt support 64 bit.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2008)

If they killed 32bit they would all be forced to make 64bit drivers...


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> If they killed 32bit they would all be forced to make 64bit drivers...



Is there anything that doesnt have 64bit drivers? Todays hardware, as in not ancient stuff like my old scanner, lol.

I'm yet to come across anything. Even really cheap perephirals seem to have 64bit drivers available.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 9, 2008)

64bit is definately the way to go, even my old P4 640 in my spare machine is 64bit capable.



3870x2 said:


> thats ridiculous, are there any currently selling processors that dont support 64-bit processing? (im not talking about newegg selling pentium D still, im talking about intel and amd still selling trays.)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 9, 2008)

kysg said:


> I'm pretty sure that every proc has 64 bit processing.
> 
> Its the software thats an issue,



Older chips such as the Athlon Duron, and Athlon XP dont have x64 support. Neither does Pentium 2, 3 and i think the older 4 models. lmI could be wrong on the P4's though.


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 9, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> 64bit is definately the way to go, even my old P4 640 in my spare machine is 64bit capable.



My laptop can take 64bit, its even advertised like that. But if I use my 64-bit disc to install windows I loose all the bundled software on it (And there is actually stuff I want on there). It should have come with two recovery/install discs really. I may see if I can send off for one...

I cant wait for the day the industry imbraces 64-bit and everyone is like, OMG your still on 32 bit how old!


----------



## PGR (Oct 9, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> And yeah, I dont know of any piece of hardware currently in manufacture that doesnt support 64 bit.


I've got news for you, my friend .... There's lots of hardware out there which doesn't run under x64. Maybe most mainstream computer peripherals do, but there's a whole bunch of specialty and niche-market stuff that doesn't.

I've spent the last 2 weeks doing *extensive* homework on the USB stuff I use regularly because I'm building a new system and I'd like to use Vista x64. But I _*can't*_ because most of that stuff is *NOT* x64 compatible for a lack of 64-bit drivers. The software might run, but what good is that when it can't communicate with the hardware?

A partial list of the hardware I own which does _*not*_ have x64 support includes my Futaba 12FG transmitter, my CBA battery analyzer, my Castle Link ESC programmer, my Hyperion battery chargers, and my Eagletree data loggers (all R/C aircraft stuff). Then there's my Davis Vantage Pro 2 digital weather station, my Icom IC-R5 and IC-PCR2500 communications receivers, and my Garmin GPS 12 handheld GPS.

Some of that stuff can be programmed via onboard menu systems, but it's a royal PITA. I wouldn't be able to do firmware updates on or data logging with *any* of it, though, and a few of those devices are nothing more than expensive decorations without PC control. Take the IC-PCR2500, for example. That becomes a $1000 brick if my PC can't communicate with it.

Nope, I'm not buying that "all currently-manufactured PC devices are x64 compatible" crap. That's not even close to being true. I *want* to use Vista x64 but I also *want* to keep using all that hardware, so I'll be sticking with an x86 OS for now.

Pete


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2008)

PGR said:


> I've got news for you, my friend .... There's lots of hardware out there which doesn't run under x64. Maybe most mainstream computer peripherals do, but there's a whole bunch of specialty and niche-market stuff that doesn't.
> 
> I've spent the last 2 weeks doing *extensive* homework on the USB stuff I use regularly because I'm building a new system and I'd like to use Vista x64. But I _*can't*_ because most of that stuff is *NOT* x64 compatible for a lack of 64-bit drivers. The software might run, but what good is that when it can't communicate with the hardware?
> 
> ...


Well then, you and your RC buddies need to start harassing the manufacturers to put out 64bit drivers. Constantly bombarding them with 64bit requests might get the job done.

If worse comes to worst, you can always just dual boot with XP. No reason not to go with x64 for everything else.


----------



## thraxed (Oct 9, 2008)

Well you know I think thats why they created vmware, think MS has there own version of vmware now too, so you could run your obscure hardware on a 64 bit os.   Only thing that should limit you is hard drive space.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2008)

PGR said:


> I've got news for you, my friend .... There's lots of hardware out there which doesn't run under x64. Maybe most mainstream computer peripherals do, but there's a whole bunch of specialty and niche-market stuff that doesn't.
> 
> I've spent the last 2 weeks doing *extensive* homework on the USB stuff I use regularly because I'm building a new system and I'd like to use Vista x64. But I _*can't*_ because most of that stuff is *NOT* x64 compatible for a lack of 64-bit drivers. The software might run, but what good is that when it can't communicate with the hardware?
> 
> ...





Wile E said:


> Well then, you and your RC buddies need to start harassing the manufacturers to put out 64bit drivers. Constantly bombarding them with 64bit requests might get the job done.
> 
> If worse comes to worst, you can always just dual boot with XP. No reason not to go with x64 for everything else.



The hardware you have there IS rather obscure. Harass the manufacturers for drivers., as wile e said.
Also, did you ever think of a VMware? pretty easy to just fire up an XP 32 VMware, as they have direct USB support nowadays.


----------



## kysg (Oct 9, 2008)

yea overloading their email boxes with complaints...50 billion generic emails later...(short rant)64bit will pick up time (like probably never by then they would have conceived 128bit), and if the industry feels like making more 32bit stuff then that is what it will continue to do until the industry says 32bit is dead.


----------

